# It's a mystery, but a good one! July 28 pics.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

At our last Vahs meeting/auction I got a bag of very healthy java moss, I put the biggest clump in my plant tank and smaller clumps in my other inhabited tanks.
After a couple of days when I was in my plant tank doing some maintenance I noticed all these what I thought were bugs, guess what they're fry, probably at least 200 of them. I have no clue what they are, but were obviously eggs in the java moss from the auction. I only have 3 small BN pleco's in the plant tank so the fry are quite safe from being meals. I feed them ground up flake/freeze dried brine shrimp, I bought a spice grinder which works great to make powder food. If anyone out there was the person who brought the moss to the meeting and sees this and know what these guys are let me know, other wise it's kinda fun watching them grow into !
July8/16
I found out the Java moss I got at the auction was from "Catfishblues" thanks to Jody "Jousters" and we think maybe we have "Dwarf neon rainbows
It will be fun watching them develope. 
These were taken today July 28, a bit blurry because they are such quick swimmers, darting about! 



their starting to resemble this Google picture !


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ocean said:


> Can you post a picture?


They're very tiny still, I will post a picture when they get a little bigger :lol:


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I think the moss came from Dennis.I know he has Red Torpedo Barbs but I don't remember what else he has.PM Catfishblues.Jody


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Very cool surprise. Keep us posted. I hope u manage to grow a bunch out, and figure out what they r.


----------



## JZ17 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sending positive wishes in hopes they survive!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

new info found.......................


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

And? Who are they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to talk to Bart from VAHS. He's raised thousands of Neon Dwarf Rainbows over the years.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

April said:


> And? Who are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dennis and Jody are both members of VAHS


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's super cool. Dwarf Rainbows seem to be prolific and easy to breed. A friend of mine also managed to grow out a fry of Dwarf rainbow he happened to get from me when I gave him some moss.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Let me know if you decide to sell in the future. I'd love to get some locally reared ones into my 15 gallon rimless if they aren't jumpers.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Let me know if you decide to sell in the future. I'd love to get some locally reared ones into my 15 gallon rimless if they aren't jumpers.


I just changed them into a 10 gallon tank from a temporary 5g tote bin for plants, managed to get them all I think, not sure if they're jumpers or not. I guess we'll have to see if they're what we think they are and go from there, and ya I'm sure I won't be keeping them all :lol: here's a picture of some of the bigger ones, not great but you can sorta make them out.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sure a few other people who have kept this fish can jump in on this - pun intended. I would say the melanotaenia praecox rainbows are excitable fish especially when they learn that seeing you = food. Possible jumpers if the water level is high or if they're surprised.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

These guys seem to be getting bigger daily, eating like little piggies: 2 approx 1/2" fry just above the clay pot, younger ones above on picture


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess maybe I am responsible for this Laurie. I often saw the Dwarf Neons picking around in the mass of moss I had in the tank but never saw any fry. I would have thought the Denisonii barbs or Amano shrimp would have picked off eggs or fry. The moss was always very clean - there is a dozen or so Amanos in there.

Reckon is right, the Rainbows get very excited when the lid is opened, especially when I dip the glass in to get water to thaw out some food. They know.

Regardless, this is cool and good luck with whatever they are. I wonder what happened with the other couple people that got some of the same moss at the meeting.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe I got the bag with all the eggs :lol: !


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

Me getting a bunch of fry would be just lucky too. If it was me, it was not intentional and I don't know specifically how I did it. Changing lots of water may be part of it but they are pretty frisky little buggers anyway.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

CatfishBlues said:


> Me getting a bunch of fry would be just lucky too. If it was me, it was not intentional and I don't know specifically how I did it. Changing lots of water may be part of it but they are pretty frisky little buggers anyway.


So maybe you would like a few back when they're bigger :lol:


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

The Guy said:


> So maybe you would like a few back when they're bigger :lol:


haha No. 
I apologize. I guess I didn't word my last post well and can see how it could be misinterpreted.
My only intention was to point out that nothing I may have done happened by design.

Treat it as a group effort. I bred them(not confirmed yet), you reared them , and then distributed some in the community at your discretion. 
That would be cool.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then I guess I'm a grandmother as some of the parents came from me. 
Keep them 
Growing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New pictures of the rainbows on the first thread posting, I just did an edit and added pictures there.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Let's see 'em


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Let's see 'em


Look on page 1 first thread, I added the pictures there.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW! They look great!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

They look great! I can't believe how much they have grown since I saw them! What a nice surprise! They are gorgeous fish! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

New pics please. 😊

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

This a neat story to follow.....
It is like winning a lottery.
I am still waiting for some nice discuss to get mixed in with a plant I bought.....so far just snails.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hammer said:


> This a neat story to follow.....
> It is like winning a lottery.
> I am still waiting for some nice discuss to get mixed in with a plant I bought.....so far just snails.


Ya! it's been fun watching them grow they are an inch + now.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Now. Me want some too


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

I had 3 dwarf rainbows for about 4 years. On one time one of them, the belly had a red tint, maybe the male showing mating colour? Their mouth is tiny even the adults


----------

